# Birthing partners son has chickenpox



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there. 

Sorry to post again. My sister has just phoned me to inform me that her son has chicken pox, the spots are not blistered or open yet. She is meant to be one of my birthing partners. She has had chickenpox herself as a child. I'm wondering if she's still ok to come or not? My husband will still be coming to the hospital as a birthing partner. 

Many thanks. 

XxxxxChickingxxxxX


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi chicking

Yes if she's had it she should be immune so shouldn't be an issue. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks kaz 

XxxxChickingxxxxxX


----------

